
Welcome Luke and Rick - wasd
http://blog.ycombinator.com/welcome-luke-and-rick
======
pkaye
What I've noticed with Ycombinator is their advisor/partners seem to be very
green themselves (usually a couple years working on a startup or two.)

~~~
larrys
I would love to know exactly what the financial arrangements are with YC
"partners". Obviously they aren't all created equal. Curious what the upside
is and how it compares to traditional partner arrangements in law, accounting
or investment banking. [1] Nobody is given the title of partner in a law firm
or accounting firm in a similar way.

[1] Or for that matter, VC's.

~~~
drifkin
Sam talked about this briefly in his AMA here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9239677](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9239677)

~~~
larrys
Wow amazing. That means that as new partners are brought on board if the pie
doesn't increase or the benefit isn't there (to the rest) you in theory
incumbents end up with less.

So now some follow up questions. What happens to partners if they don't add
value after being added? Has that ever happened and what would be the game
plan? And is there a road map and timeline that specifies in advance how many
partners they may add? Do they all vote on the partners and are all votes
likewise equal?

------
coffeebro
Luke is brilliant. Critical addition to the YC team as they expand to fund
more hardware projects.

